# Does anyone have manual for Alpine CDA-7939?



## delerium168 (May 13, 2007)

I need the manual for this radio...if you guys could point me to the right direction where to get it,i would really appreciate it.Thank you.

P.S: I googled it and all of website were asking for payment...a bit suspicious.
I would rather buy it from forum members here.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

It will be on the Alpine website , in their vault section.


----------



## delerium168 (May 13, 2007)

I tried,yesterday but Alpine doesnt have it no more.


----------



## slain93gsr (Jan 18, 2006)

Alpine CDA-7939


----------



## delerium168 (May 13, 2007)

slain93gsr said:


> Alpine CDA-7939


Thanks,i saw this too but this is only 2 pages..only specs and connection.
I need the one for unit operating manual..thank you, anyway.


----------

